# po kompilacji X'ow mysz i klawiatura przestaly dzialac

## wolk

Po ostatnim updacie xow mysz i klawiatura przestaly mi dzialac, niestety nie wiem w czym tkwi problem. Czy ktos jest w stanie mi pomodz?

----------

## skazi

było milion razy  :Smile:  Poszukaj w polskiej części forum albo wejdź tu https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-722498.html

----------

## brodi

Co prawda wróżenie z fusów na temat Twojego systemu i flag use ciężko mi idzie,   :Twisted Evil:   ale spróbuj przekompilować  xorg bez obsługi HAL, a później input_devices, np:

```

USE="-hal" emerge xorg-server

emerge xf86-input-keyboard

emerge xf86-input-mouse

```

----------

## wolk

cos sie zrombalo i wygladalo jak by nie skompilowal xf86-input-{mouse,keyboard}, wiec je przekompilowalem i wszystko smiga jak nalezy.

----------

## SlashBeast

nic sie nie "zrombalo". gdzie te czasy, gdy user gentoo czytal, to co emerge plulo na koniec? Np. o zmienionym ABI i koniecznosci przebudowania x11-drivers...

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Dalsza dyskusja jest bezcelowa, więc zamykam.

--Edytowane.

Mała pomyłka z mojej strony z wątkiem.   :Razz: 

----------

